# Barnett Diablo Ii "slingbow"



## WILD BILL

The Barnett Dialbo II is a great platform for a "Slingbow". Once I covered all the shiny with vacuum/fuel line I knew that it had to become a "SLINGBOW".

I finally broke down and robbed the WHISKER BISCUIT off of my Hybrid Recurve and mounted to the Diablo. I first used the "zip tie and key ring method but re-mounted using the WHISKER BISCUIT mount. This mount is "Rock Solid" and the adjustments will allow me to "Paper Tune" the arrow.

I am in the beginning stage of R&D with regard to Band/Fletch and Arrow combination. I need to use "Full Length" arrows to achieve a "Full Draw". I will custom fletch to eliminate interference with the bands and have to add an "elastic wrist strap" to keep the pouch from being "sucked" into the "biscuit"

It is now banded with .040 gauge latex and slings the Beemans quite well

I will post my results as I progress with testing.

As it stands now, I know for sure that, once it is "Tuned" it will be capable of harvesting "Game Animals"

Bill


----------



## treefork

Looks good. I want to set one up for bow fishing.


----------



## WILD BILL

treefork said:


> Looks good. I want to set one up for bow fishing.


The bottom handle stab. on Diablo II will thread out and with a little fabrication, a 'fishing reel" mount will be pretty simple

This a major BLAST to shoot!!

I have some "Heavy" red rubber that I received from "Blue" Skeen that I want to try. It is 1/2' wide and 1/4" thick. The problem is, it is hard to cut/trim

Bill


----------



## tomshot123

Nice work!







I need to make one!


----------



## reppans

What do you think your slingbow is equivalent to in archery equipment (in terms of effective distance and flight trajectory)?... ie, ~ recurve at xx lbs draw weight.

I'm interested in rig one up myself.


----------



## WILD BILL

reppans said:


> What do you think your slingbow is equivalent to in archery equipment (in terms of effective distance and flight trajectory)?... ie, ~ recurve at xx lbs draw weight.
> 
> I'm interested in rig one up myself.


I just finished it up and have lots of "Tuning" to do, but I feel that, with proper "Tuning" it is going to be very effective. Once I do get it "proper" then I'll chrono and lbs test.

Here is some shots of the first test shots with lots of variables (different arrow (length and make/size) different fletchings(4' feathers, 2" blazers and "missing" fletched arrow.

As long as the release is smooth, the shot is smooth.

My target is at 12 meters. After about 15 shots this was a real good flite

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots

that is very cool Bill, I like the idea of you using golf tee's (or at least looks like) this is whats been holding mine back. I tried leather but it caught on the whiskers and skewed the arrows flightpath.

whats the bandset and arrow weight if you know?

EDIT: sorry lol, I got the bandset details


----------



## WILD BILL

akmslingshots said:


> that is very cool Bill, I like the idea of you using golf tee's (or at least looks like) this is whats been holding mine back. I tried leather but it caught on the whiskers and skewed the arrows flightpath.
> 
> whats the bandset and arrow weight if you know?
> 
> EDIT: sorry lol, I got the bandset details


Andy, I am in the beginning stages but so far I believe the golf tees work great. The double forties are quite a "Finger Full" though. My grip is not what is was a few years back. I tried different finger holds but came back to the same grip I use on my 12mm. I am on the verge of slipping at full draw. Not the safest, but, the smoothest release. The tees fit the Carbons great with just a tad of CA. I will most likely end up with a "Modified Golf" tee. If One were used to a mechanical release, that would be the method I would use, for the best shot. I have never used a mechanical release (don't trust them).

Once I get the nock "tuned" I'll move to band, draw weight/length. then to arrow length, then to fletching, then arrow/tip weight ( I am shooting for high FOC) then, hopefully, with a little "paper tuning", broadhead testing.

I have not "weighted" anything yet. To give you an idea ( you'll have to calculate) The Beeman MFXs are cut at 28" and have 4" feathers and 100gr tips. the Gold Tip Expedition Hunters are full length, have 2" blazers, 125 grain tips and 25gr inserts..

At 12 yards they both do very well.

I am pulling out my Arizona E-Z fetches( Two) and work on some fletch configs. My Carbon tool is "Straight" and My Carbon, "Bolt" (x-bow) is "Left Helical". neither are adjustable. I do believe in "End' it will be sporting Blazers. The Blazers bairly interfere now, so if I shorten my draw length a bit, they may not touch the bands at all, at full draw. I am at 6 3/4" static now so much shorter, and I don't know if i'll be able to hold it. The double forties are quite stout. With a mechanical release, much much stouter bands can be used.

Bill

BTW Andy, I have not commented on all Your "doings" lately, but Man, you are doing GREAT!


----------



## akmslingshots

thank you Bill









will be interesting to learn if spine weights/fletchings/tip weights make a difference.

I have been out and bought some wooden beads for pennies today, thought I could maybe attach them to spare nocks I have, the thought of golf tee's getting stuck in my Easton FMJ's is a scary thought, as thats all I have at the minute and they are £13 a pop kitted out the way they are lol

They are also real heavy, over 500grains an arrow! they react just like spine heavy arrows in a light draw bow. they do not flex enough.

I have seen modifications to pouches that allow the use of release aids and a D loop (which I use with my switchback) but then the sling is an arrow only weapon, and the thought of being able to still put a rock in it appeals (via the adaptation of the rest, allowing quick release)

here is a pick of were i am with mine, I am using thera blue tubing that bottoms out at full draw using a 29" arrow. It feels the equivalent of a 50# (ish!) self bow with a fair old amount of speed. It WOULD take down a deer.

I am intrigued to see what you learn from this as you have access to more equipment at the minute, I am in need of lightre arrows before i can progress really, although getting it shooting will be straight forward once the nocks are sorted


----------



## funk3ymunky

Does anyone know how to attach a reel to a barnett black widow at all?


----------



## akmslingshots

funk3ymunky said:


> Does anyone know how to attach a reel to a barnett black widow at all?


attaching a reel is easy, making it strong enough is another matter. I would suggest looking it up on youtube, I am sure iv come across it more than once but cant find it right now.


----------



## WILD BILL

akmslingshots said:


> thank you Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be interesting to learn if spine weights/fletchings/tip weights make a difference.
> 
> I have been out and bought some wooden beads for pennies today, thought I could maybe attach them to spare nocks I have, the thought of golf tee's getting stuck in my Easton FMJ's is a scary thought, as thats all I have at the minute and they are £13 a pop kitted out the way they are lol
> 
> They are also real heavy, over 500grains an arrow! they react just like spine heavy arrows in a light draw bow. they do not flex enough.
> 
> I have seen modifications to pouches that allow the use of release aids and a D loop (which I use with my switchback) but then the sling is an arrow only weapon, and the thought of being able to still put a rock in it appeals (via the adaptation of the rest, allowing quick release)
> 
> here is a pick of were i am with mine, I am using thera blue tubing that bottoms out at full draw using a 29" arrow. It feels the equivalent of a 50# (ish!) self bow with a fair old amount of speed. It WOULD take down a deer.
> 
> I am intrigued to see what you learn from this as you have access to more equipment at the minute, I am in need of lightre arrows before i can progress really, although getting it shooting will be straight forward once the nocks are sorted
> 
> View attachment 20892
> View attachment 20893
> View attachment 20894


Chief AJ sales a pouch with a hole and a standard nock loop, to be used with a release.

I'll keep posting updates

Bill


----------



## norca

yes chief AJ and his release aid is what ive used works a treat i use the same reel as his tobought it on a trip to the US a few years back


----------



## WILD BILL

norca said:


> yes chief AJ and his release aid is what ive used works a treat i use the same reel as his tobought it on a trip to the US a few years back


Could you please post a picture of the set up. I have seen a couple of different methods and have a few ideas of my own. The Barnett Diablo II has ample material in the handle to "Handle" drilling/tapping/epoxying etc. I have a sweet little closed face Zebco that will work nicely.

Bill


----------



## ozzyizabiker

You inspired me to make this:


----------



## ozzyizabiker

And Joerg Sprave inspired me to make THIS!


----------



## Aries666

Looks great


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Nice job, WildBill...I have a question about how to attach the whisker biscuit. I have a Cobra..not as nice as the Diablo II (or the Diablo) but the design is similar. I am guessing that you attached it to the front, where the stablizers attach on the diablo II?
The Cobra has a useless permanent metal sight in place of the stablizer, so I can't figure out how to attach the quickshot whisker biscuit. There is a single screw that holds the forks in place, but I am hesitant to mount it to the same bolt hole as I have theraband silver tubes and don't want to weaken the anchor point. Not to mention the problem finding a bolt that is the same length and thread pattern...I thought of using epoxy...what do you think? Any ideas or suggestions?

I will be following this thread...very interested in seeing all of the tweeks you do to dial it in...very nice so far...I'm jealous of the Diablo II


----------

